# Issue with SF Forged Plus Grip



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Pictures


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Without seeing you shoot, it's hard to tell, but do you keep your wrist and fingers relaxed?


----------



## neomech (Jun 27, 2016)

As far as I can tell I match all of the checkmarks on that pic (awesomely useful pic btw) but I will try to post a photo or two.


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

Me being a neophyte myself (shooting since May) here is my 2 cents: The only bow I ever used was the SF forged. My grip was fine according to my coach (good use a tad improvement though). I did not have pain with the SF Forged plus but I nver felt comftorable with the shape. I just bought a Hoyt GMX and the grip, for me, feels much better. I am not saying to buy a new riser LOL.....Go with the opinions of the experienced here. If I had stayed with the SF Forged Plus I would have got a different grip like a Jager. Remember, that is because I have a very respected coach who said my grip was OK. My hand and me just never felt comftorable with the stock grip. That all being said..I was hitting 260/300 at 25 meters so it really did not affect me all that much except mentally.


----------



## collider (Nov 3, 2015)

@neomech - I have pretty close to the same setup/drawlength you have. The first thing I did was replace the grip with a Jager. Night and day difference. He makes a medium and a high grip in Best 2.0. The medium is fairly close to the grip you have now in terms of angle, but will feel considerably more comfortable. The high grip has more of an angle to help set your hand/wrist according the BEST principals. I wanted to try both, so I got 2 and sold the medium. A little warning if you go this route - neither grip fit perfectly on the riser - I added a single wrap of tennis tape down the riser where the grip sits and it shims in perfectly now, no movement whatsoever.
If you're industrious, you can build, shape and experiment with the same sort of shapes with Sugru on your current grip. I didn't go that route because I was fairly new, didn't know exactly what I wanted, and figured Jager would know better than I would... I have a friend that went the Sugru route and it's working great for him.

As to the grip pinching in between your thumb/finger - you are most likely holding your grip incorrectly. Even with the stock grip this should not be happening. At draw, you should be pushing with your palm. I'm definitely not an authority - I just went through the same stuff a few months ago. I'd highly recommend working with a recurve instructor specifically on your grip.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Sounds like your grip needs adjusting. I shoot an SF Forged without a problem. If you have experienced shooters or a good coach you can ask, in your area, it should be an easy fix. I have a bad bow hand wrist & thumb. As long as I pay attention to forming a proper grip the problems are minimal. 
The photo in this conversation is a great instructional tool. However, face to face corrections are always preferred.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

grips are highly personal. if you don't find it comfortable, change it up. build it up with putty, or buy a jager, or whatever


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

neomech said:


> As far as I can tell I match all of the checkmarks on that pic


Except for the top row, and you didn't answer my question, which I believe is key.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

I had a similar problem with my forged plus. I built up the narrow part of the grip with painter's tape then wrapped the grip with tennis racquet grip tape. It helped a great deal, and I'm able to shoot for hours now without pain. It didn't take much added to the grip to better disperse the pressure either.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

neomech said:


> I'm a newbie target archer, having gotten into the sport after spending several days doing it on vacation at a place that provided free access to a range and equipment, with some minimal instruction. I wanted to stick with it when I came back, so after much research bought a SF Forged Plus with Axiom+ 26lb long limbs (I have a 30" dl).
> 
> I have the bow and it's all nicely tuned up, and I'm really enjoying it. My only issue with it is the grip. The bow I was using on my vacation was a Ragim Matrix (pretty sure). It had a nicely shaped handle that seemed to fit my hand very well (I'm a typical "large" when buying gloves). I could shoot it for hours with no pain in my grip hand. When I shoot my new Forged+, after a few shots I am feeling some pain in the area between my thumb and my index finger. That part of the grip feels really narrow to me, and just seems to dig right in there. I had a lesson from a guy who's a very experienced target archer, and he said I should be feeling the pressure on the meaty part of my hand below my thumb, but no matter how I adjust my grip, or try to set it up so the pressure is on the meaty part when I begin my draw, as soon as I put any significant force into the draw the grip just repositions itself (quite frankly to where I think it's supposed to be), and I'm back to feeling all this pressure from the narrowest part of the grip. As far as I can tell I'm holding it correctly (it looks the same visually as more experienced archers), and my fingers are relaxed like they should be, just the throat is too narrow.
> 
> ...


I have a Forged Plus and a Fiberbow, the latter has a nice rounded wood handle, the former, I agree, narrow and squared off. The bow is fine, I've used it for 70m stuff and even barebow, if you're on a budget the handle is OK enough. If you have some money to risk, trying something else might be worth it.


----------



## NOT robbin (Aug 11, 2016)

You might try building it up with a small lump of two-part putty. Use saran over the putty to mold to your hand.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I should re-phrase my comment on the Forged Plus. What I meant was that the handgrip as-is is ok but somewhat problematic, but that if you had some money to burn you might try some other handle. Eg, Jager. Not literally try another riser. I have swapped out over time a lot of the accessories. The rest was trampoliney so we put a Hoyt rest on it. The SF plunger is OK but we put a Beiter on it. I am back to using it more lately. I am not a fan of the size and geometry of the handle, I have big hands and it's not a natural fit. I am considering getting a Jager for it to see if that makes it more ergonomic for me. I have seen people puttying grips and that would work too. I think it's a good first competitive riser but there are pieces I'd swap out.


----------



## bwelcher (Feb 12, 2015)

Just bought the medium and the high, will update on my experience - very helpful thread!


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

neomech said:


> I'm a newbie target archer, having gotten into the sport after spending several days doing it on vacation at a place that provided free access to a range and equipment, with some minimal instruction. I wanted to stick with it when I came back, so after much research bought a SF Forged Plus with Axiom+ 26lb long limbs (I have a 30" dl).
> 
> I have the bow and it's all nicely tuned up, and I'm really enjoying it. My only issue with it is the grip. The bow I was using on my vacation was a Ragim Matrix (pretty sure). It had a nicely shaped handle that seemed to fit my hand very well (I'm a typical "large" when buying gloves). I could shoot it for hours with no pain in my grip hand. When I shoot my new Forged+, after a few shots I am feeling some pain in the area between my thumb and my index finger. That part of the grip feels really narrow to me, and just seems to dig right in there. I had a lesson from a guy who's a very experienced target archer, and he said I should be feeling the pressure on the meaty part of my hand below my thumb, but no matter how I adjust my grip, or try to set it up so the pressure is on the meaty part when I begin my draw, as soon as I put any significant force into the draw the grip just repositions itself (quite frankly to where I think it's supposed to be), and I'm back to feeling all this pressure from the narrowest part of the grip. As far as I can tell I'm holding it correctly (it looks the same visually as more experienced archers), and my fingers are relaxed like they should be, just the throat is too narrow.
> 
> ...


Is the main pressure on your bow hand high in the web of your hand ? If so you could adjust your tiller a bit to move the pressure down your palm.


----------



## Rhproulx (Nov 1, 2015)

I have been shooting an SF Forged + for nearly three months now. I love the bow but have never gotten on with the grip. I concur with the angularity and narrow throat. I received my Jager BEST High grip yesterday and shot it for the first time tonite. It has transformed the bow. Much better support and repeatability of hand position resulting in tighter groups. I have always preferred a high wrist position but it still took about 30 - 40 arrows to acclimate to the Jager positioning. I am very pleased with the initial results and feel of the grip. For me it may be the best piece of gear I have purchased. Grips are subjective and personal. For me I am pleased with my Jager.


----------

